# VIDEOS of bighit816 doing the 17 footer (and other stuff from today)



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

finnaly we got vids of the drop.
sorry about the quality but putfile wasnt working.

nate doing the drop....

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2140&time=1135657945
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2139&time=1135657963
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2142&time=1135657981
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2143&time=1135657997
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

nate trying 180

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2136&time=1135658076
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2137&time=1135658097
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104

http://vmix.com/soloPlayer.swf?ID=x2138&time=1135658112
Videos by vMix Member: amazinglarry104


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam those are some nice size drops, keep on shredding


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

pictures of nate doing the drop


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

some other shmee?


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hahqhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

a little biking while were waiting for it to dry up

hilikus was doing seat grabs but i wasnt able to get a pic at the right time


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

some lifestyle picss.....shmees


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

and for all you nater haters.. this shows how much his back wheel vertically dropped.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

a stream gap where building near the drop


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

some nature pics..including this shmee rock i found


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

shrooms


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

...kcis


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

this high only...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> this high only...


true dat...but still nice


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice vids...the slapping is ghey


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> this high only...


 calling that a 5ft drop doesn't do it any justice... we should form a compromise system and average the two sooo like 11ft??


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice vids...the slapping is ghey


The slapping is ultra ghey.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> calling that a 5ft drop doesn't do it any justice... we should form a compromise system and average the two sooo like 11ft??


i would say a solid 8 to 10 feet and not more


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

scabrider said:


> this high only...


wow did you not read my freiken post. i didnt say thats how big the drop is. i said thats the distance that his bike dropped


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

hahahahahahah this is hilarious


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Would you hit this ? Would you call it a 50 foot drop or something ?


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

M1_joel said:


> Would you hit this ? Would you call it a 50 foot drop or something ?


no i would say the drop is 17 feet. you dont understand wat gerlad is saying


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

So can you show me where his wheels are ever 17 feet off the ground ?


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> wow did you not read my freiken post. i didnt say thats how big the drop is. i said thats the distance that his bike dropped


Why dont you just call it for what it is ? it is a respectable stunt but when will you learn that you cant count the distance below ground ? See white grid. jeez ! Boy if i could only incude the subterranean measurement in my drops, i would be a e-Hero too !


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> no i would say the drop is 17 feet. you dont understand wat gerlad is saying


The drop is from the top of the bridge to the ground straight down. The distance you traveled from the ramp till you hit the ground was probably 17ft but at no time were you 17ft in the air. I am not trying to detract from your drop but I would like to clarify your wording.

Keep up the riding and soon you really will be really hitting 17footers.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

M1_joel said:


> So can you show me where his wheels are ever 17 feet off the ground ?


i never said that either. it doesnt matter where the ground is. im saying that the bike physically changed downward in elevation 17 feet from the the time it left the ramp to the time it hit the ground.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> i never said that either. it doesnt matter where the ground is. im saying that the bike physically changed downward in elevation 17 feet from the the time it left the ramp to the time it hit the ground.


dude ur right. all the rest of you are wrong. all of the rest of you need to listen to him. He is right that his bike literally dropped 17 feet. So it is a 17 foot drop.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

"The distance you traveled from the ramp till you hit the ground was probably 17ft"
thanks thats what i was trying to say.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

M1_joel said:


> So can you show me where his wheels are ever 17 feet off the ground ?


so your saying that he only dropped the hieght that his wheel is off the ground?

look at this first jump. the bike's back wheel os only off the ground 1 foot the entire time he is in the air. does that mean that he only dropped 1 foot? look at the second jump. thats a 1 foot jump. if the bike in the first and second jumps are both dropping 1 foot to flat than that means that force when you land would be equevilant for both of them. and i hightly doubt that that both would feel the same when you land. the first one would obviously be a harder landing.


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

a jump and a drop are 2 seperate things. A jump you are lofted into the air. A drop you well just drop so you count the distance traveled. 


To clarifty your thread title should have said. 17ft covered from a 5ft drop. That statement would have been completely accurate. When using the internet/typing as a medium you must be completely clear on what you are saying and how you say it. Remember that you cannot infer in type nor can you count on the fact that terminology that is used by you and your comrades would be used by the readers. Hence the discrepancy in using drop to describe distance traveled. 

You definitely cleared a sizeable distance but what you call it is up for debate.


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> man, that's a nasty zit...don't try and pop them, just ride it out...otherwise they will scar


thats no zit..its a bomb waiting to explode


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> "The distance you traveled from the ramp till you hit the ground was probably 17ft"
> thanks thats what i was trying to say.


Thank you for quoting me out of context.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

what you guys are saying is that when i over clear a 10 foot jump by 5 feet, it turns into a 15 foot jump. drops are just jumps turned at a different angle...


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Calling what he did a 17 foot drop is a hell of a lot more accurate then saying he did a 5’ or 6' drop. His rear wheel traveled 17 vertical feet so calling it a 17 foot drop is, for the most part accurate. Just like if a plane took off from a mountain on a runway 10,000' above see level and landed at the base of the mountain at 0' above see level you would say the plane dropped (or descended) 10,000'. You wouldn’t say it dropped 1000' because it was never higher then 1000' off the mountain. So why would you not use real world measurements for a bike drop??? So calling it a 17’ drop itself may be incorrect but saying he did a 17’ is correct.

Regardless, it was a nice big drop - congrats!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

well whatever size the drop is, its a nice looking drop. word of advice for the 180 just go for the 360 that way ur spinning harder and ull deff get the 180. put your head into the spin more believe it or not it helps. good stuff man


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

whitebassbenny said:


>


you would solve for b in that pythag formula to find the drop in altitude. solving for c finds the length of step down (hypotenuse), not the drop height.

the correct formula for finding a drop height is:
b= c sin d

no one here is using this to find a drop height.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

basically it is a nice size drop of 8 to 10 feet and if you hit it with a little speed it would be around 15 feet down...but still a 8 to 10 foot drop....and very big at that size


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

who cares, it looks 17 feet. he dropped 17 vertical feet. btw that drop is sick, i gotta work my way up to that.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> true dat...but still nice


whatever dude.

Why the heck do people measure a drop by the base of the the wood? Is anyone actually going to wheel drop that sucker and land right at the base? NO!

How is this kid's drop any different if it had a big gap all the way down to where his rear tire landed? 17 feet is 17feet regardless of what's in between.

We have one drop where you can roll over the edge and not even catch air. But when I hit it at speed it sends me 8 feet down. Does that make the air I cought just a roll over? No, it was a 8 footer.

I think anyone who tries to discredit this kid's nice large drop doesn't have any skilz themselves.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

SpawningGround said:


> How is this kid's drop any different if it had a big gap all the way down to where his rear tire landed?


Are you a waterhead ? That is a major difference.

Because being 8 foot off the ground is alot different that being 17 feet off the ground. It's called a Mind Fvck!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I vote for 17. I'd bet the guys fighting hardest to shrink this drop wouldn't hit it anyway. show me a guy who hits 30 footers and I bet he'd say, "sure kid, 17, nice job." because he's not threatened. insecurity says, "NO, that's only 10. here's a multi color graph to show it." if his tire left the ramp, and hit the ground 17 vertical feet down, he dropped 17 feet. why are we looking for ways to make it sound smaller anyway? give the guy his due. lord knows I would benefit more than anyone from a little leniency on the drop measurements.

ps- that is awesome man. thanks for the shots. and thank god for broadband.


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

okay...

"Drop" can be used as a noun, but also a verb, both transitive and intransitive, so it could be used in a lot of different contexts.

The height of the drop can be the height of the drop(jump/structure), but can also be the height the bike dropped.

1) The height the bike dropped was 17 feet, so the drop = 17 feet.

2) The height of the drop/jump was 8/10 feet or whatever.

Amazing Larry is using it in the first context, which is how I think you _should_ use it.


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

do u guys even notice how ammazinglarry said that my back wheel droped 17 feet, he didnt say the drop was 17 feet. the drop is literaly 8 feet, but my back wheel droped 16 or 17 feet. That proves all the haters wrong. How bout all u doosers stop complaining i didnt even make this fricken thread, my point is not to show off. I said 14 - 16 feet before i hit it, and thats at least how far i dropped. Its not the same as doing a 17 foot drop cause, its not as scary and the consequences arnt as bad, but its still big for me. I know alot of u do alot bigger stuff than me, but dont make fun of my riding cause ur scared i might do a bigger drop than u.


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> well whatever size the drop is, its a nice looking drop. word of advice for the 180 just go for the 360 that way ur spinning harder and ull deff get the 180. put your head into the spin more believe it or not it helps. good stuff man


thanks, ill try that next time. i wasnt realy comiting too much, and i think i had too much speed. I could do them on a bmx bike but its different on full sus..


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

bighit816 said:


> thanks, ill try that next time. i wasnt realy comiting too much, and i think i had too much speed. I could do them on a bmx bike but its different on full sus..


yeah man it did look like u were comign in pretty fast which isnt always better for spinning or thats my opinion. just keep working at them and ull get it, another tip that helps me is to turn into the ramp that way im settign myself up for the spin motion. whatever works for you man goodluck.


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> yeah man it did look like u were comign in pretty fast which isnt always better for spinning or thats my opinion. just keep working at them and ull get it, another tip that helps me is to turn into the ramp that way im settign myself up for the spin motion. whatever works for you man goodluck.


thanks


----------



## DH'er16 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ahhhh!!!*

I cant believe this has become such a huge debate. Why is so important to discredit someone if they're wrong about the size of a drop or how they defined how they measured the drop?

ATLEAST HE'S RIDING HIS BIKE, WHY DO YOU CARE ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE'S RIDING?!?!? 
Ride your own damn bike.

good riding man...keep it up, and for the 180s, I'd try doing it at a skatepark or something, a ramp like that with a lot of speed is probably only making it harder.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*good work*



bighuckster101 said:


> aight all u butt heads u got nothing i could go off that on my tricycle


Nice work on the documentation. Regardless of what anyone here wants to call it, 17' is still a lot of time w/ your wheels off the ground.
But what kinda maroon holds a video camera sideways?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

LOL, I can't believe people argue about this stuff all the time....

Nice drop, probably a lot higher than Pythagorias ever dropped on a MTB.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow you guys have to much time on your hands!!! 

Tip:: Never put Heights and Lengths on your Pics. Wound have saved you alot of time. 

My wheel left the ground at 8:00 and landed in L.A. at 8:05 at a ave speed of 20mph how far did I go??? LOL


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> Nice work on the documentation. Regardless of what anyone here wants to call it, 17' is still a lot of time w/ your wheels off the ground.
> But what kinda maroon holds a video camera sideways?


i held it sideways because i was filming with a camera not a camcorder and on my computer i was able to flip them sideways but when i uploaded them they flipped back,...
sorry to dissapoint you though.....


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

Look guys the point is that the bike is going to drop during its air time, so it will never stay the same hight as the terrain changes to 17 feet so it's like saying "well theres a big downhill section that goes into a vally 200 yards away that goes down 30 ft so I guess this jump is actually 30 feet. I am concluding this passage by saying that unless you have a flying bike, it ain't no 17 feet.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

I NEVER SAID THE ACTUAL DROP WAS 17 FEET

stop trying to make me look like an idiot....mersh


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*17 footer*

If you landed on your front wheele you could have called it 18 feet!Don't worry about it .A leap like that puts you in a 1% club or something.I wish I had the cajones.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

It's a big drop, but his rear wheel was never no-where near 17 feet off the ground at any point. I'm not discrediting him, or making fun, he sure has a lot more skills on a bike than I have. But the truth is, it's not a true 17 foot drop, plain and simple.


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

okay guys this is really turning into the gheyest thread ever.

I don't care who you are or what your opinion is, when you say "drop" the word vertical is implied beforehand and therefore however many vertical feet are covered from the time the bike leaves the ground until the bike comes back into contact with the ground is how "big" the drop is. PERIOD. If the flat surface of that ladder is 17 vertical feet above the divit from his tire landing then he dropped 17', no ifs ands or buts about it.

In this case it looks to me like a good solid 15' maybe more, it's hard to say exactly when judging from some compressed videos on the web but that's a very safe estimate. Anyone who says 8-10' is smoking crack or misinterpreting the word drop. This is not open to interpretation, this is a fact.

fawk dudes, cool off....


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL.
please keep going. all this techicality is kinda fun to look at.

Oh ya, please stop trying to 180. I could do better on a tricycle


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

not one person is discrediting the drop....

the drop is of a nice size and noone can take that away from you. the pictures and videos are proof that its not a regular 8' ft drop, its an 8' ft drop that if you are willing can be hit up to a very decent size but at the end of the day it is still an 8' ft drop. and theres nothing wrong with that.

people just dont appriciate others coming here talking themselves up, which is hard becasue of the LOD and other great riders having such a strong presence here. im sure everyone wants to feel gnarly. but since 95% of this board will never hit a drop over 10' ft, there is really no need.

so in closing and since im in such a good mood today. you and everyone else was wrong about how to measure a drop. unfortunatly it is an 8' ft drop and nothing will change that. but the good thing about it is. if you have the kahunas to take it to 20' ft, you can. your rear wheel did or may have traveled close to 17' ft but you didnt do a 17' ft drop. 

your being caught out on technical terms and meanings which is ok because everyone who is new does it and thats also ok. but yeh in future mate and this applys to the rest of you little whipper snappers, drops are measured from take off to first possible verticle lannding.

keep up the good work, your one handers are a little lame but everyone starts somewhere and keep riding because you seem to be doing a good job so far.

and try to learn to hop 180 on the ground first because it makes it alot easyer in the long run when you decide to throw a 360 down on dirt.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

IT DOESN'T MATTER.

Once again were talking about the official height of drops as we would with our penises. Just STOP. (Except the drawings are pretty funny)


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

BJ- said:


> not one person is discrediting the drop....
> 
> the drop is of a nice size and noone can take that away from you. the pictures and videos are proof that its not a regular 8' ft drop, its an 8' ft drop that if you are willing can be hit up to a very decent size but at the end of the day it is still an 8' ft drop. and theres nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


he can do really nice suicide one handers but he was doing seat grabs and i just didnt take the picture at the right time


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Just to stir the pot a bit,

if I bunnyhop while travelling down a slope at a decent speed and land ten feet further down the hill, have I just done a 10' drop?

FWIW the stunt in the original photos is pretty cool. I don't think I'd have the 'nads to hit it just yet. Good job!


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> if I bunnyhop while travelling down a slope at a decent speed and land ten feet further down the hill, have I just done a 10' drop?


Heck yeah, from MTBR standards, you've been doing 10 foot drops and didn't even know it! How 'cor is that ?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Drop was 8 ft but he dropped 17ft. There it is settled


----------



## VPSer (Jun 22, 2004)

The issue that no one seems to recognize here is that whether its an 8' drop or a 17' drop, the air time and impact are the same on this drop as any other "true" 17' drop. The amount of "drop" at the end of the take off is immaterial except if you short it. Yes this drop could be a mere 8'er, but it could also be a 17'er or a 25'er if you had the speed, no matter what it takes big nuts.

If this were a road gap and he left from a point 17' higher and landed at the top of the transition no one would argue about it being a 17'er. So, you guys that built the drop, carve out a road right there at the end of the drop so you can call it a real 17'er for all of the nay sayers. J/K


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*my non biker*

co-worker just saw all the drawings and what not and said "in the Olympics, they measure where the skier lands in the long jump, not the takeoff height".


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

whitebassbenny said:


>


Damn, Benny, He said Olympics. You posted the picture of his friend at Cub Scouts. Can't you keep your 'tards straight?


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*and*



M1_joel said:


> Damn, Benny, He said Olympics. You posted the picture of his friend at Cub Scouts. Can't you keep your 'tards straight?


you'll be wearin that pie, boy


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll call that a 17 footer all day 
I measure a drop from where the rear wheel becomes airbourne to where the rear wheel 1st touches the ground.

nice drop guys.............


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

*Don't want to should like a jerk but...*

Say I did a 3 foot drop.

Simple drop, but I had a great deal of speed. (like an un-human about)

I ended up going 18 feet. (This didn't happen, but who knows)

Would I call that an 18-foot drop?


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

whitebassbenny said:


> It would b called a gap.


so then this whole fight is over him doing a 17 foot gap?


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

So I could say I did a 18 foot gap..

and a 2 foot drop?

(sorry, for the dumb questions)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> I NEVER SAID THE ACTUAL DROP WAS 17 FEET
> 
> stop trying to make me look like an idiot....mersh


*ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*

the drop is very big.......most of the people on the forum wouldn't hit it (including myself)....mad props......let it end


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

so this would b e a 100 ft drop. nate


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> so this would b e a 100 ft drop. nate


you can't draw


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> so this would b e a 100 ft drop. nate


It looks more like a 7 or 8 inch drop. I shure hope mr. stick man makes it other wises hes toast.


----------



## mx249 (Jun 24, 2005)

nice drop!!! sweeet videos of it too!


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Quote*

My Dad yells with throbbing vein in forehead while breaking up kid fight, circa 1970 -"You two would fight over a pile of dog crap in the front yard if you could'nt find anything else!"


----------



## bighit816 (Jan 9, 2005)

whitebassbenny said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

he dropped 17 ft in elevation but the bike only "dropped" 8 ft because it was never higher than that from the ground. Thanks Joel for your observation......


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet vids. like the attempts at the 180


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

cdub said:


> LOL.
> please keep going. all this techicality is kinda fun to look at.
> 
> Oh ya, please stop trying to 180. I could do better on a tricycle


im sure a 180 on a tricycle would be much easier


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

u guys are a bunch of nimrods.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*
> 
> the drop is very big.......most of the people on the forum wouldn't hit it (including myself)....mad props......let it end


dood shut the hell up you old gaffer why dont you grow up and


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> dood shut the hell up you old gaffer why dont you grow up and


umm...you brought back a 3 year old thread with that? that was a waste...


----------

